# Premiere XL Search Results off by one hour



## eddieb187 (Jan 17, 2009)

All my search results are off by exactly one hour. I noticed this last night when searching to record a movie on HBO. For example:
I just did a search for The Daily Show. I type in Daily and the first result is The Daily Show and it shows: Mon 6/6 10:00pm??? The Daily Show is on at 11PM.
Every search result I get is behind by one hour.
The time on my Guide and Info screen are correct though. As is the time in my System Information screen. Maybe the search did not change for Daylight Savings?
Anyone else notice this issue?


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

Odd. Could the 10pm showing be a repeat? Do you live in one of those places where you're near the time line or that the time line circles around? I was watching that show "How the states got their shapes" the other day and in some places time can be a real PITA. Most importantly, are your shows getting recorded properly? I think their is a tick somewhere in Tivo setup where it asks you if your locale observes daylight savings time.


----------



## eddieb187 (Jan 17, 2009)

rahnbo said:


> Odd. Could the 10pm showing be a repeat? Do you live in one of those places where you're near the time line or that the time line circles around? I was watching that show "How the states got their shapes" the other day and in some places time can be a real PITA. Most importantly, are your shows getting recorded properly? I think their is a tick somewhere in Tivo setup where it asks you if your locale observes daylight savings time.


No. 
All search results are exactly one hour behind.


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

eddieb187 said:


> No.
> All search results are exactly one hour behind.


Experts: Is there something in his TiVo account that tells the TiVo box what time zone he is in?


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

L David Matheny said:


> Experts: Is there something in his TiVo account that tells the TiVo box what time zone he is in?


Should be his zip code.


----------



## johnnygyno (Sep 6, 2004)

atmuscarella said:


> Should be his zip code.


Any chance the zip code was typed incorrectly?


----------



## eddieb187 (Jan 17, 2009)

johnnygyno said:


> Any chance the zip code was typed incorrectly?


Definitely not the Zip Code. I just setup a new XL.
I have two Premieres XLs and one TiVo HD. 
Both XLs have this glitch but the TiVo HD does not.
This leads me the think it has to do with the latest 14.8 update.
Only the search results when you search from TiVo Central.
I just called TiVo Support and reported it.
The tech agreed it was probably the latest update.
I was just curious if anyone else has noticed this.
Apparently not.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

eddieb187 said:


> No.
> All search results are exactly one hour behind.


Go it. But are the shows being recorded properly despite the search results being an hour off?


----------



## eddieb187 (Jan 17, 2009)

rahnbo said:


> Go it. But are the shows being recorded properly despite the search results being an hour off?


Yes I tested that tonight.
I scheduled Knight and Day which the search results had at 8pm.
I did record Knight and Day which was actually on at 9pm.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

eddieb187 said:


> Yes I tested that tonight.
> I scheduled Knight and Day which the search results had at 8pm.
> I did record Knight and Day which was actually on at 9pm.


OK, good you're getting the right recording at least. I documented a very similar bug and reported to Tivo many months ago which is why I'm asking you leading questions. The YouTube link is here for my documented bug:






I reported this along with the video to YouTube. They never fixed it. They just gave me some line about we'll fix it someday. I can still reproduce it sometimes. I suggest you document and report it as well. My theory is that there is some customer facing code in the HDUI either adding +1 or subtracting a -1 somewhere it shouldn't be as displayed to the end user. Fortunately the main scheduler is dealing with this and getting the correct recordings. The problem I see is when I try to schedule another program that appears to conflict with with the program that is +1 or -1 hour off. If the new program is correct lets say 8pm and the wrong + or - an hour then it it going to cause problems saying there will be no tuner available or overwrite another program. Sometimes it says it will overwrite itself which is always a good chuckle. I usually give up and go to the SDUI where the bug doesn't seem to exist or do it all via Tivo.com.

PS, how is Knight in Day if you watched it yet (without spoilers, of course)? I have it recorded but haven't got around to it yet.

BTW, in that video it was actually a 12 hour difference where it seems AM and PM got fungled by Tivo.


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

eddieb187 said:


> Yes I tested that tonight.
> I scheduled Knight and Day which the search results had at 8pm.
> I did record Knight and Day which was actually on at 9pm.


I've noticed that in System Information my Premiere says "Daylight Saving: Inactive", yet we are surely using Daylight Saving Time now. What is that data value used for? What does yours say?


----------



## eddieb187 (Jan 17, 2009)

rahnbo said:


> OK, good you're getting the right recording at least. I documented a very similar bug and reported to Tivo many months ago which is why I'm asking you leading questions. The YouTube link is here for my documented bug:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I watched your video. Pretty strange. But at least the software is intelligent enough to get the event recorded anyway.
I did watch Knight and Day. Pretty good. Lots of action.


----------



## eddieb187 (Jan 17, 2009)

L David Matheny said:


> I've noticed that in System Information my Premiere says "Daylight Saving: Inactive", yet we are surely using Daylight Saving Time now. What is that data value used for? What does yours say?


I just looked and my Premiere says "Daylight Saving: Inactive" as well.
Maybe that's the problem? 
Are your search results the correct time for you time zone?


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

eddieb187 said:


> I just looked and my Premiere says "Daylight Saving: Inactive" as well.
> Maybe that's the problem?
> Are your search results the correct time for you time zone?


Well, I'll be .... I hadn't done much searching while in the HDUI, and I thought my times were OK, but they're not. I just did "Find TV, movies & videos" / Search, and the times are indeed one hour ahead of the actual time (i.e., News at Noon shows 11:00 am). I don't think they're off in the SDUI, but I think I'll wait to switch back until after a couple of recordings finish.

EDIT: OK, I'm now back on the SDUI (OTA only, 14.8.U2 software), and times are correct using Find Shows / Search by Title. System Information still says "Daylight Saving: Inactive".


----------



## Wangstang (Jul 2, 2011)

So I have a standard Premiere with lifetime service and had been viewing in the SD UI and switched over to the HD UI last week. I immeadiatly noticed the scheduling was all off by an hour in the HD UI and was thinking that Tivo would fix it with an update but that hasn't happend.

The daylight savings time option is marked as inactive on my box too.

I also have a tivo series 2 with lifetime service and it does not have this issue.

Any way to elevate this issue with in Tivo's customer support or was a solution found?

Thanks
Wes


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

Wangstang said:


> I also have a tivo series 2 with lifetime service and it does not have this issue.
> 
> Any way to elevate this issue with in Tivo's customer support or was a solution found?
> 
> ...


That would be nice. You could call and try but they have a habit of getting you off the phone in the nicest possible way. I ran in to this again last night and took another video. It was 3am and I wanted to record a show that search said came on at 3:10am. When I tried to record it it was "conflicting" with other shows but when I looked at the grid and zap2it it actually wasn't on until 4:10am (+1 hour). I ended up getting the show but man what a pain and waste of 10 minutes. Tivo Premiere has so many bugs I forgot about this one and even the video I took months ago. I even took another video proving the point until I went to upload it. I then realized I already have been through this issue, documented it, commented on it, etc.


----------



## TerpBE (Jan 23, 2003)

I'm having the same problem. Mine is also showing Daylight Saving: Inactive.

I only noticed it began about a week ago, but it's possible it has been going on longer.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

TerpBE said:


> I'm having the same problem. Mine is also showing Daylight Saving: Inactive.
> 
> I only noticed it began about a week ago, but it's possible it has been going on longer.


There are only 2 reliable ways I know to do this. One is to avoid any HDUI components when scheduling a program and #2 is to schedule it from Tivo.com or m.tivo.com from your mobile device. This is a day one HDUI only problem I believe that Tivo has yet to address along with many other issues.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

The only place I've seen this problem is when I select a show from "My shows", the recording information on the right side is off by an hour. Both guides are correct and the info display when playing the program is correct. Everything is correct in the SD menus.

I haven't had a scheduling or recording problem. I was under the impression that TiVo was supposed to keep all of its info in UTC and only converted to local time for display purposes. If this problem is causing scheduling problems, this is a sign of really sloppy programming and testing.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

lpwcomp said:


> The only place I've seen this problem is when I select a show from "My shows", the recording information on the right side is off by an hour. Both guides are correct and the info display when playing the program is correct. Everything is correct in the SD menus.
> 
> I haven't had a scheduling or recording problem. I was under the impression that TiVo was supposed to keep all of its info in UTC and only converted to local time for display purposes. If this problem is causing scheduling problems, this is a sign of really sloppy programming and testing.


I also see this issue where it gets AM and PM backwards documented in the video below which I recorded in October last year and is still a problem. It may not cause you to miss a program but it can lead to some serious "say what?" situations when you're trying to record something.


----------



## miadlor (Sep 4, 2003)

I have this issue also on 2 premieres. Shows do record properly. Any updates?


----------



## TerpBE (Jan 23, 2003)

> tivodesign TiVo Margret Schmidt
> 
> @TerpBE Yes. It is a display-only issue. (Doesn't affect recordings.) It will be fixed in the next release. Sorry for the trouble.
> 12 Jul Favorite Retweet Reply


I hope her response is accurate, because it has gotten really annoying at times. Last night around 7:30 my wife told my 2.5 year old son that he could watch a certain show that she had scheduled it to record at "7:05". When she turned on the TV, she realized that the show wasn't actually airing until 8:05.

Stop upsetting toddlers, Tivo!


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

TerpBE said:


> I hope her response is accurate, because it has gotten really annoying at times.


It's more than a display issue. Tonight my wife wanted to record Masterchef on the upstairs Premiere instead of on our other Premiere she normally records it on. I looked on Tivo.com and nothing was set to record at 9pm so I told her she should have no problem recording it at 9pm. Well, she came back down upset because the HDUI told her it came on at 8pm which is incorrect and it wouldn't let her record it because two other shows are recording (somehow this is my fault). I told her to use the program guide which had the correct time of 9pm and it set up to record correctly. It's been almost a year and yet this pain in the you-know-what remains.


----------



## tecban (Oct 10, 2005)

Our new Premiere has this same problem. In search results and in show information, the times are one hour earlier than EDT where we are. 

For the most part, shows with season passes record correctly, but when trying to schedule shows, sometimes erroneous conflicts are reported. If for instance two shows are recording at 8:00, a 9:00 recording can report a conflict because the guide incorrectly says 8:00.


----------



## TerpBE (Jan 23, 2003)

Well the good news is, a government-mandated hotfix should repair the problem on November 6th!


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

TerpBE said:


> Well the good news is, a government-mandated hotfix should repair the problem on November 6th!


Yes, but that fix has an expiration date.


----------



## mattycb (Aug 6, 2008)

OK, I noticed X-Factor listed in some conflict reports as starting at 6pm CDT when I know it starts at 7. And I'm getting conflicts when both tuners are NOT being used.

Do I understand correctly from Rhanbo that if I schedule the recording from the program guide, I will not encounter the erroneous conflicts? Can anyone else confirm this?

I kinda like the HD menus but I will go back to the SD menus if this "false conflicts" problem becomes too big a PITA. :-(


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

rahnbo said:


> It's more than a display issue. Tonight my wife wanted to record Masterchef on the upstairs Premiere instead of on our other Premiere she normally records it on. I looked on Tivo.com and nothing was set to record at 9pm so I told her she should have no problem recording it at 9pm. Well, she came back down upset because the HDUI told her it came on at 8pm which is incorrect and it wouldn't let her record it because two other shows are recording (somehow this is my fault). I told her to use the program guide which had the correct time of 9pm and it set up to record correctly. It's been almost a year and yet this pain in the you-know-what remains.


While I am seeing the displayed time off in the HD menus, I am not seeing the conflict problem. I just scheduled two different shows from an HD search whose displayed times would have created a conflict but actual air time did not. I would have thought that conflict resolution and scheduling would be done based on UTC rather than local time. Are you sure that your wife didn't try to do a manual recording?


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

mattycb said:


> OK, I noticed X-Factor listed in some conflict reports as starting at 6pm CDT when I know it starts at 7. And I'm getting conflicts when both tuners are NOT being used.
> 
> Do I understand correctly from Rhanbo that if I schedule the recording from the program guide, I will not encounter the erroneous conflicts? Can anyone else confirm this?
> 
> I kinda like the HD menus but I will go back to the SD menus if this "false conflicts" problem becomes too big a PITA. :-(


Are you sure that the conflicts are "false"? No padding, nothing running longer than you think? The guide has the correct time and so does "Record by time or channel" since it is still SD. See what happens if you schedule it via one of those. Bear in mind that X-Factor is two hours tonight.


----------



## mattycb (Aug 6, 2008)

lpwcomp said:


> Are you sure that the conflicts are "false"? No padding, nothing running longer than you think? The guide has the correct time and so does "Record by time or channel" since it is still SD. See what happens if you schedule it via one of those. Bear in mind that X-Factor is two hours tonight.


OK since the blasted conflict warning doesn't spell out the full conflict I didn't realize that my one-time recording of "Whitney" on the half hour was causing the problem.

Thanks for making me look harder at this. A bit more investigation unearthed the conflict. Still I am glad to see that others are finding shows listed an hour earlier. I thought I was losing my mind.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

It's just a display issue so it will never affect recordings. However, it makes no sense why it hasn't been fixed by now.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

rainwater said:


> It's just a display issue so it will never affect recordings. However, it makes no sense why it hasn't been fixed by now.


I very strongly agree with that. If the s/w is properly written it should be a simple fix to a subroutine or method. They had better get this fixed prior to converting all of the menus to HD.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

lpwcomp said:


> I very strongly agree with that. If the s/w is properly written it should be a simple fix to a subroutine or method. They had better get this fixed prior to converting all of the menus to HD.


According to LPWCOMP this is fixed in 20.2 http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8990907#post8990907


----------

